# 3/4" Gravel on Sloped Driveway not locking - help?



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a long (~125') sloped half circle driveway of 3/4" gravel. The driveway actually had pea gravel on it from the previous owner that was thin and weeds were growing. I used clean 3/4" crushed gravel on top of it and specifically used clean vs. "minus" because I knew any dirt in it would mean weeds which is a huge problem.

Anyway, on the part of the driveway at the entrance and exit where you climb up to the top the gravel isn't "locking" and you have to hit with a running start with your car to get up the driveway.

One neighbor had a suggestion to try and hire someone with a paver to drive over the driveway to get the rock to lock but I'm thinking that's probably a very expensive option. Another idea is to put some sand only on the entry/exit to fall between the gravel to try and lock that part (although weeds will invade).

Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate hearing them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Up in the mountains of NC we use crusher run for the non-paved roadways and drives. In case you're not familiar with "crusher" it's the tailings from the crushing of other stone. Some people call it gravel pack. I'm not going to say it's like cement but it packs pretty good and still has some grit to it. You may be able to use some of that to lock in your stone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jul 4, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Up in the mountains of NC we use crusher run for the non-paved roadways and drives. In case you're not familiar with "crusher" it's the tailings from the crushing of other stone. Some people call it gravel pack. I'm not going to say it's like cement but it packs pretty good and still has some grit to it. You may be able to use some of that to lock in your stone.


Sound advice, it's pack in my neck of the woods and will help you out considerably.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

Crussher run, Concret and o Asphalt sand might help. Fill it in and use a Plate compactor to get it all packed..........


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

I forgot to mention...

Although it sounds like its too late for this advice, you can implement weed control by using a geotextile underlayment on the roadway, beneath the stone. The other advantage to the underlayment is that it prevents your stone from being absorbed into the mud below while it is still permeable enough to allow water to filter through. Something to consider the next time you are going to layer on some more stone.


----------



## jedshed (Oct 14, 2007)

WynsWrld98 said:


> I have a long (~125') sloped half circle driveway of 3/4" gravel. The driveway actually had pea gravel on it from the previous owner that was thin and weeds were growing. I used clean 3/4" crushed gravel on top of it and specifically used clean vs. "minus" because I knew any dirt in it would mean weeds which is a huge problem.
> 
> Anyway, on the part of the driveway at the entrance and exit where you climb up to the top the gravel isn't "locking" and you have to hit with a running start with your car to get up the driveway.
> 
> ...


see if you can find 1/5 inch stone and mix it in with a little stone dust in those places your haveing trouble. the size diference will help interlock each other


----------



## jedshed (Oct 14, 2007)

see if you can find 1/5 inch stone and mix it in with a little stone dust in those places your haveing trouble. the size diference will help interlock each other


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

I used 3/4 minus crushed limerock for a driveway in a home I once owned. 3/4- is probably like the crush run mentioned. I found that it packed down and held very well. The only disadvatage was that it also contained lime rock dust, and until this was thoroughly packed down, and wetted, it would track in on your shoes. No problem if you are not using it near where you park, but it would give a good base where you are having to take a running start up your driveway.

Gerry


----------

